# Golf



## RitaRuth (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi I'm new on here. We live in Liguria in the Val di Vara. My husband is wondering if there are any golfers out there. He has brought his clubs here with him but until now hasn't found anyone to have a round with. Would be pleased to hear from anyone in or near our area who is interested.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

:confused2::confused2:


RitaRuth said:


> Hi I'm new on here. We live in Liguria in the Val di Vara. My husband is wondering if there are any golfers out there. He has brought his clubs here with him but until now hasn't found anyone to have a round with. Would be pleased to hear from anyone in or near our area who is interested.


not verry often do you get a wife asking if any one would like to playaround with her husband :confused2:


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

You should be playing golf with your husband. Here in Italy w play Calcio.


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

RitaRuth said:


> Hi I'm new on here. We live in Liguria in the Val di Vara. My husband is wondering if there are any golfers out there. He has brought his clubs here with him but until now hasn't found anyone to have a round with. Would be pleased to hear from anyone in or near our area who is interested.


Even though we’re not golfers, I wanted to take the opportunity to say “Hello”. We also live in the Val di Vara zone. It’s rare to find anyone in this area that speaks English. Good luck to your husband. Having known many avid golfers, I can imagine his yearning to play, especially since the weather has cooled off a bit.
Rina


----------



## RitaRuth (Jul 14, 2012)

eccoci said:


> Even though we’re not golfers, I wanted to take the opportunity to say “Hello”. We also live in the Val di Vara zone. It’s rare to find anyone in this area that speaks English. Good luck to your husband. Having known many avid golfers, I can imagine his yearning to play, especially since the weather has cooled off a bit.
> Rina


Hello Rina

Thank you for your reply. As you say there seem to be few English speakers in the area. Not that we came here to live among expats but its sometimes nice to find someone that speaks English: especially as my husband is still struggling to learn Italian.

Which part of Val di Vara do you live in? We are on the road between Brugnato and Sesta Godano. We moved here in November and are loving it!

Rita


----------



## RitaRuth (Jul 14, 2012)

rpizzica said:


> You should be playing golf with your husband. Here in Italy w play Calcio.


No chance!


----------



## RitaRuth (Jul 14, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> :confused2::confused2:
> 
> not verry often do you get a wife asking if any one would like to playaround with her husband :confused2:


Anything to keep him happy.


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

RitaRuth said:


> Hello Rina
> 
> Thank you for your reply. As you say there seem to be few English speakers in the area. Not that we came here to live among expats but its sometimes nice to find someone that speaks English: especially as my husband is still struggling to learn Italian.
> 
> ...


Rita, We're actually very close to one another as we're in Brugnato! August will be 4years for me. So you arrived just after the infamous Flood! Great timing ; )


----------



## RitaRuth (Jul 14, 2012)

eccoci said:


> Rita, We're actually very close to one another as we're in Brugnato! August will be 4years for me. So you arrived just after the infamous Flood! Great timing ; )


What a small world! Yes we moved in just after the floods. We were living in a camper van in Levanto and we had gone to Livorno to visit some family. We were coming back to Levanto by train and were turned back at La Spezia because the line was closed. At this point we had no idea what was going on but when we got back to Livorno and saw the extent of the catastrophe on the news, we were horrified. We couldn't get back for nearly a week and at that point we hadn't exchanged contracts. Any way to cut a long story short, our house was untouched and we went on to move in, in November and here we are!

We know how bad it was in Brugnato because we have some friends there and we have seen the damage it did to their place. Were you badly affected?


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

RitaRuth said:


> What a small world! Yes we moved in just after the floods. We were living in a camper van in Levanto and we had gone to Livorno to visit some family. We were coming back to Levanto by train and were turned back at La Spezia because the line was closed. At this point we had no idea what was going on but when we got back to Livorno and saw the extent of the catastrophe on the news, we were horrified. We couldn't get back for nearly a week and at that point we hadn't exchanged contracts. Any way to cut a long story short, our house was untouched and we went on to move in, in November and here we are!
> 
> We know how bad it was in Brugnato because we have some friends there and we have seen the damage it did to their place. Were you badly affected?


All in all we were fortunate. I was home alone and my boyfriend had gone to work in Sarzana (thank goodness because if he had been home we probably would have lost his car) when the rain started. I ended up trapped here for 3 days without utilities. And not being able to arrive by car, my boyfriend walked a good part of the way to get home. We lost everything that was in our cantina, but we consider that nothing compared to the losses others have experienced. 
Now I am thankful that the weather has cooled off, & the ground has stopped trembling. What a pleasure it is to open the windows in the evening and take in a cool breeze.
We're off grab a pizza for dinner. 
Buona serata Rita


----------



## RitaRuth (Jul 14, 2012)

eccoci said:


> All in all we were fortunate. I was home alone and my boyfriend had gone to work in Sarzana (thank goodness because if he had been home we probably would have lost his car) when the rain started. I ended up trapped here for 3 days without utilities. And not being able to arrive by car, my boyfriend walked a good part of the way to get home. We lost everything that was in our cantina, but we consider that nothing compared to the losses others have experienced.
> Now I am thankful that the weather has cooled off, & the ground has stopped trembling. What a pleasure it is to open the windows in the evening and take in a cool breeze.
> We're off grab a pizza for dinner.
> Buona serata Rita




Enjoy

Rita


----------

